# Pins optimieren/auswechseln und/oder andere Schuhe?



## ufp (19. Juli 2016)

Hi.
Ich habe ein paar Fragen bezüglich Pins und deren Grip.

Es gibt 3M bzw 4M Schrauben mit Inbus die am Ende geschlossen oder offen sind und eine "Abwandlung" davon, die sich nach oben hin verjüngt (von 4 auf 3?) [zB auf den Nuke Proof Electron Nylon; Superstar Components El Plastique; XLC Pd-M09; Sixpack Menace/Icon)
Sowie Madenschrauben (ebenfalls in der entsprechenden Größe im Durchmesser).
Weiters Pins die oben zu einer Spitze zusammen laufen.
Und dann gibt es noch diese sechseckigen Pins die oben geschlossen sind und so gut wie gar keinen Grip bieten, da sie viel zu glatt sind.

Meiner Erfahrung nach bieten die Madenschrauben den besten Grip. Ruinieren dafür aber die Sohle auch schneller.

Nun verwende ich ein recht günstiges (15€) XLC BMX/Freestyle Pedal PD-M10 mit Madenschrauben.
Allerdings scheint es so, als wären wiederum meine Schuhe, die Shimano AM 45 (SPD, aber auch im geschlossenen, also abgedeckte SPD, Zustand) (
https://www.google.at/search?q=shim...NAhVIWhQKHZs9BFQQsAQISA#imgrc=jwX8RdTcCsysUM:
https://www.google.at/search?q=shim...NAhVIWhQKHZs9BFQQsAQISA#imgrc=83V2ojnJO6OGvM:)
auch nicht wirklich Grip "freudig". Ich kann mich relativ problemlos am Pedal bewegen. Ganz das Gegenteil was ich eigentlich will: nämlich fest und unbeweglich auf dem Pedal zu stehen bzw in weiterer Folge damit seitlich und nach hinten zu hüpfen :-(.

Jetzt wäre mein Gedanke, mir ganz einfach die am öftersten und hoch gelobten Five Ten (five ten impact vxi) zu besorgen. Deren Grip Verhalten auf Platformpedalen steht ja außer Zweifel.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt einiges über diese Pins gelesen; so u.a., das man diese ja auswechseln kann.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Welche Pins würden über den besten Grip verfügen bzw welche könnte ich überhaupt in das  XLC PD-M10 reinschrauben?

Senks!


----------



## R.C. (19. Juli 2016)

Hat zwar ueberhaupt nichts mit BMX zu tun, aber: 5.10 helfen _deutlich_ besser als andere Pins. Und die AM45 halten auf Flats gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. Juli 2016)

das scharfkantige Gewinde ist was den Grip auf den Pedalen bringt. Es ist aber auch das was die Sohlen zerfetzt.
Fiveten (bzw der Stealth Gummi) hat immer mehr Grip.


----------



## bdtme (19. Juli 2016)

Meine alten Plattformpedale mit miesen Pins hatten schon mit 5.10s vieeel besseren Halt. Neue Pedale haben jetzt nochmal besseren Grip gebracht, aber in geringerem Maße als der Wechsel der Schuhe.


----------

